# Tires for Commuting



## Winn (Feb 15, 2013)

Wanted to see what you guys thought. I commute 40 miles round trip from a rural area into town. I was getting ready to order new tires and just wanted to see if I was on the right track. I have used Continental Country plus (38's) and Vittoria Randonneur Cross (28's) and can't complain too much about either as far as the flat protection goes but they both didn't seem to last long on the rear. I got right around 1500 miles out of them. I run about 70 psi in them which is well with in the recommended pressure for my weight including the trunk bag. Is there any hope of getting a longer mileage tire that doesn't suck for handling (I ride when it's wet so this is important) or cost much more than these guys?? Any thoughts or input are welcome.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't do the wet weather thing, but for longevity I could recommend the Schwalbe Marathon Plus. They're heavy as hell, but you should get some serious miles out of them and they're about as flat resistant as a bike tire can be.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Partial to Kenda Messengers. Since I've had them on the singlespeed/urban bike, roughly 7 years, can recall only one puncture and two pinch flats. 

I ride through a lot of broken glass, too. I think the city employs people to break bottles in the bike lanes.


----------



## Richard L (Jun 16, 2014)

Maybe the Panaracer Pasela's are worth a look. Soma also carries a line of tires, some of which might be made by Panaracer.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

It depends on how heavy duty you want the tire, the Schwalbe Marathon is a superb tire but it weighs a ton, the Conti Country Plus, the Vittoria Randonneur as mentioned are also very good tires, as are the Specialized All Condition Armadillo Elite. If you're wanting a lighter weight lower costing tire the Panaracer Pasela TG is a fantastic tire for the price, I've done quite a few weekend tours (this is lighter touring then a month or longer cross country tour) on those tires and haven't had any issues in 2 seasons.

I think if you want the ultimate in flat protection, cost, and the weight of the tire doesn't bother you then go with the Schwalbe Marathon; if a lower costing tire is more important go with the Panaracer Pasela; if you want something in the middle of the road the Specialized All Condition Armadillo Elite I think are the best. 

I've used the Armadillo when I use to live in the Mojave Desert area of California where goatheads thrive for the sole purpose of penetrating bicycle tires and the bone in your foot! I tried a lot of highly regarded flat resistant tires, liners, goo, etc and nothing worked to my satisfaction, the best combo I tried I got 5 flats a week. Needless to say I got good at repairing flats! Once I discovered the Specialized Armadillos I got 1 flat in 15,000 miles and that only happened because I let the tread wear down to the cords. Those dam goatheads would stick into your tire and you would be rolling down the road with a dozen or more rotating with the tires.


----------



## Winn (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks guys I'll be looking into some of these suggestions today. The Schwalbes sons interesting


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

If you like what you're using and you're not getting a bunch of flats, I'd just stick with them. I buy three of any tire I get -- front typically lasts twice as long as the rear.

I've tried "commuting" tires and found them to have poor ride and handling. Not worth the savings to me.


----------



## Herbie (Nov 12, 2010)

I agree with everything people are saying about the Schwalbes. They have the thickest and hardness rubber compound I have ever seen on a tire. they should last forever

Unfortunately the last forever is also their weak spot. This is the only tire I have ever pulled off a bike because it rode so poorly. I'm cheap, so in most cases, I would just ride tires until they wear out. Couldn't do it in this case


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Herbie said:


> I agree with everything people are saying about the Schwalbes. They have the thickest and hardness rubber compound I have ever seen on a tire. they should last forever
> 
> Unfortunately the last forever is also their weak spot. This is the only tire I have ever pulled off a bike because it rode so poorly. I'm cheap, so in most cases, I would just ride tires until they wear out. Couldn't do it in this case


The Marathon tires, and tires like them, are designed to carry a lot of weight as would be done while touring, this softens the hardness feel you experienced. Also because these tires are so beefy normal PSI rules don't apply, you should be running them about 15 to even 20 PSI less then you would normally ride them IF you're riding on them with NO added weight like touring gear. 

I found the Specialized All Condition Armadillos to be harsh riding too, until I found out that inflating them to my usual pressure was over doing it, when I reduced the pressure by 15 psi they rode a lot better. 

These types of tires will never feel like a Conti Grand Prix for example, but that's not what their designed to do, their design to carry heavy loads, and wear a long time so when your on a epic cross country tour you don't have to stop every 1500 miles (tires wear out faster with greater weight) to buy tires, nor does a person doing such a trip want the hassle of constant flats or tire damage.


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

pmf said:


> If you like what you're using and you're not getting a bunch of flats, I'd just stick with them. I buy three of any tire I get -- front typically lasts twice as long as the rear.
> 
> I've tried "commuting" tires and found them to have poor ride and handling. Not worth the savings to me.


This is what I do, buy three tires, with the caveat that I usually go cheap with the tire purchase. I shop the sales (Nashbar is usually pretty good for stuff that is overstock or not a current model year). I figure that I can trade longevity for cheap price, and my experience has been that cheap tires are often just as long-lived as their more expensive brethren. 

Dedicated "commuter" tires can be pretty disappointing for the price (Gatorskins and Armadillos, I'm looking at you). If you are really, really worried about flats, then go for it. To me, they ride like bricks, are heavy, and can be a bit of a handful in wet conditions. As long as a tire has some sort of belt for flat protection, is cheap, and isn't a weird color, I'll give it a whirl on my commuter bike. Right now, I'm rocking some 25c Vittoria Zaffiro's that were less than $20 bucks a pop at Nashbar. Great tire for the money.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

Opus51569 said:


> I don't do the wet weather thing, but for longevity I could recommend the Schwalbe Marathon Plus. They're heavy as hell, but you should get some serious miles out of them and they're about as flat resistant as a bike tire can be.


I'm running the Schwalbe Marathon Mondial tires on my monster cross bike. Just turned over 4000 miles on one of the tires, had to retire one early due to a serious nail puncture near the bead on the sidewall. But the one tire with 4000 miles looks about the same as the new one at 500 miles and these see mixed pavement, gravel and dirt riding, so not easy miles.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I buy a bunch of tires at a time from Ribble. You can get Conti 4000s or Michelin Pro4's for $35. I'm really liking the Contis these days.


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

I got 3500 miles out of a set of 25mm Conti 4-Seasons, FWIW. Was not impressed with the wet traction but they resisted flats until near the very end. I replaced them with Conti Grand Prixes that cost about half; they ride better at the same pressure, work better in the wet, and are wearing well.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

mtrac said:


> I got 3500 miles out of a set of 25mm Conti 4-Seasons, FWIW. Was not impressed with the wet traction but they resisted flats until near the very end. I replaced them with Conti Grand Prixes that cost about half; they ride better at the same pressure, work better in the wet, and are wearing well.


I don't like Conti tires and will never go back after having issues with 4 different models of their tires; but for those here that love these I can get a better tire from a different brand for less tires, you should state which model of Grand Prix's you got.


----------



## Winn (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks guys I found a deal on a pair of Vittoria Randonneurs so we'll try em again I like the way they ride sounds like with out getting into something pretty heavy the mileage is about on par with what we would expect.


----------



## jkc (Jun 23, 2014)

I gotten over 4k with Specialized Threshold on the rear and the front is still going strong at over 7k (w/minor wear). No flats during the entire time. I just put on Hutchinson Nitro on the rear (~$13 from Nashbar, rear) and so far so good.


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

froze said:


> you should state which model of Grand Prix's you got.


Amazon.com : Continental Grand Prix Black Chili Tire, 700 x 28cc : Bike Tires : Sports & Outdoors

Frequently (as in today) on sale at Nashbar for $25.

I don't like Continental's tubes but their tires have served me well so far.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Might be slightly off-topic, but I have to admit I'm amazed at the difference tire pressure makes. 

For a while, I was getting a bit depressed about what I perceived to be lack of fitness going up the bridges. Felt like a _slog_ when it shouldn't. I've been riding enough that the usual climbs shouldn't feel like such punishment.

Had the tires pumped up to 80psi or so, increased this to 100. Holy crap! The hills were not a problem after that. I didn't realized that the road tires need to be topped off on a regular basis- they were recently down to 50. No wonder!


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

Christine said:


> I didn't realized that the road tires need to be topped off on a regular basis- they were recently down to 50. No wonder!


Pressure should be based on tire width and rider weight, usually with the rear higher than the front. You risk pinch flats if the pressure is too low, which is all the incentive I need to keep on top of them.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

My husband suggests lowering them to 80 (or at least one of them) but I slam into a LOT of little potholes and bumps. Figure it's best to keep 'em at 100 and deal with the rattled bones than pinch flats.

I've never experienced stiffness in my *forearms* before. Stiff, sore legs- that's normal; lately, I run hot water over my _arms_ in the shower! Weird sensation.

Someday I'll get panniers for the hardtail and commute on that more often.


----------



## ttk5180 (Nov 21, 2013)

I run 25mm Conti Gatorskin's in the warmer months and 32mm Conti Gatorhardshells in the winter months. Very durable tires for sure and I'm amazed everytime I check the tires for glass/debris and see what the protective layer was able to stop.


----------



## Ridley (Jul 15, 2015)

I commute and tour on 25mm gatorskins, and I have no complaints. I'm car free except emergencies or taking my bike to the shop, so I ride in all sorts of weather. I don't get flats, they grip well enough in the rain, and I'm able to get at least 3000 miles out of the rear tire.

I don't live where snow & ice are issues, so 25's are good to go year round.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Ridley said:


> I commute and tour on 25mm gatorskins, and I have no complaints. I'm car free except emergencies or taking my bike to the shop, so I ride in all sorts of weather. I don't get flats, they grip well enough in the rain, and I'm able to get at least 3000 miles out of the rear tire.
> 
> I don't live where snow & ice are issues, so 25's are good to go year round.


You weight and air pressures used? If I may get these data point into prospective.

Ciao


----------



## Ridley (Jul 15, 2015)

robt57 said:


> You weight and air pressures used? If I may get these data point into prospective.
> 
> Ciao


212lbs, 115 PSI front / 120 rear


----------



## clydeosaur (Jan 5, 2010)

I commute about an hour (+,-) on my CX bike. I was just using my 30mm nobbies, but got tired of burning up good trail tires on the road. I was turned onto the Bontrager Connection Hybrid. It's a 35mm beaded tire. Ride nice & I can still go off road while commuting, yet save the nice tires strickly for the trail. $20 a pop is nice too.


----------

